# 1st trip too Ontario



## Scum_Frog

I am taking my 1st trip this year with a group of guys who go up yearly from 6/9/11-6/17/11....and I am going to be spoiled!!! One of the guys going is a pilot with his own turbo prop 6 passenger plane so were flying all the way up there.....we are going through Wilderness north outfitters....I am excited to say the least.....

My question is for whomever has been pike or walleye fishing in canada...any certain tactics?? The guys who im going with claim the simple jig and twister and you'll crush em....I dont mind that but i like switching it up and targeting bigger fish.....any suggestions or ideas?? Anything will be appreciated guys!! And I will definitley be posting pictures upon my return!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

I like casting Daredevils and Krocodiles and double bladed spinnerbaits for pike. Hot-n-tots for walleye.


----------



## Lynxis

I'm with your buddies, jig and grub tail.

Might add a spinner arm if youd like. You can buy packs of them at walmart. Gives you better control over the bait instead of just a piece of lead.

Also, chrome rat-l-traps.

You actually dont need much else.


----------



## ChutesGoer

Jig head and twister tail tipped with nightcrawler or minnow. White, yellow, Chartruese and black. Same colors for jigheads.

Rapala Taildancer TD 5 7 or 9. Fish will still be pretty shallow when you go up in June. Blue or Copper

Husky Jerks HJ12 Chrome/Black or Gold

Most of our better fish are caught trolling the above lures.

Nothing more fun than hammering Big Pike ripping spinner baits just under the surface. 

I have been going since I was 8 (37 now) Very little in my box other than what I mentioned above. A few miscellaneous crankbaits, johnson silver spoons, and erie dearies.


----------



## jfarkas

When it comes to Canada fishing, I trully dont think theres a bad lure imo. I would use Natural colors since the water is so clear. Ive never been that far up north though. My trips are only 2 hours north of Toronto.


----------



## Fish_Heads

Williams wabler spoons for pike, jigs tipped with a live leech for walleye & smallmouth.


Stay with the basics...........it works.

Fish


----------



## 10fish

X2 on everything below-- I would add a couple of top water baits , a pike slamming a top water bait is AWESOME


----------



## Scum_Frog

All good info thanks guys....anything special i should pack gear wise? We've got a full setup....theres 6 guys but we have two cabins...get your own room and everything....full electric....washer dryer so forth....but is there anything that would come into handy on boat or while im there?? I cant wait for this trip. You hear so much about fishing in canada....especially by Babe winkleman haha.....I just want to compare the walleye to lake erie....color, size, girth.....and especially be in the middle of no where and see some bear and moose...and not be around aannyyonneee!!!!


----------



## ChutesGoer

ELECTRIC!!!!??????? 

You will probably find MUCH greater numbers. Especially in June. When you find them, you won't need to move your boat for hours.

Less fish 28-31. MANY more 22-25.

You will know immediately the difference between a 25 inch pike and a 35 inch pike. The same is true for between 35 and 45.


----------



## ChutesGoer

I've said it before and I'll say it again....A tether for your pliers is a must have.


----------



## killingtime

10fish said:


> X2 on everything below-- I would add a couple of top water baits , a pike slamming a top water bait is AWESOME


i agree if you want something fun to do defenitely try topwater baits for pike back in the weeds. throw as far as you can in the weeds and start cranking. when they hit a topwater bait right at the boat it is awesome. good luck.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Cabelas has some mosquito head nets on sale for $7.99....Well worth it as Canadian mosquitos love American blood.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I am looking up diff models of buzzbaits and so forth....any specific one have you guys had better luck on??? Also any ones that holds up better against pike??? Thanks again guys for all your help.


----------



## 10fish

We prefer a skitter prop rapala over a buzz bait. the 3 inch one in standard silver/black and gold/black. 

Did use a strike king buzz bait med size , white w yellow. did ok with it, the rapala worked better for us. BTW the strike king buzz bait was trashed after a couple of pike. 

You are going to have a blast !!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I wasnt going to respond to this thread but if your dead set on tearing up the pike and the guys u fish with are into casting do yourself a big favor and buy a 4000 sized spool spinning reel if your not into baitcasters. Buy good line (1 spool of 50lb braid and another of good 10-12lb mono or floro). Your going to want to cover mass amounts of water and this is the only way to do it. 

you wont need a lot of fancy tackle but there are things that are just essential.

-WAR EAGLE Buzzers 3/8-1/2 Black and red. Lots of flash and squeek!

-NORTHLAND Reed Runner Spinnerbaits. 1/2 and 3/4 these are good because of the closed eye and the counter rotating blades that rise up quickly on the retrieve. The also snake thru vegitation very well. 
Black and Orange colored blade combo and Superbird colors are rarely seen up there. The old standby chartruese colored blades also work well because you can watch your bait all the way back to the boat. Pike are very quick on the strike and will nose a lure. Using your polarized glasses and watching the SB thoughout your retrieve will maximize your hook ups. 
Buy a pack of larger trailer hooks and take a pack of black replacement spinnerbait skirts. 

-TERMINATOR Spinnerbaits 1/2-1oz double willow or tandem. 
these will come in handy if your catching alot of fish and you get tired of re-tuning them from being mangled

-Strike King 'Wild Shiner' jerk baits are great for covering deeper weeds or rocky areas. They have heavy duty hooks and cast pretty far.

-Larger rapala Xraps for windy conditions. Do not buy the ones with the sure set hooks...they will straighten out on the first decent sized fish.

-Strike King Spittin Image PoPPer or Rebel 1/2oz these have larger hooks then the others that were mentioned.


-Magnum ZOOM flukes with 5/0 heavy wire hooks (bubble gum or white color)

-Shallow Crankbaits with upsized hooks (Large sized Baby1minus, 1.5-2.5 Lucky Craft, Norman 'FatBoy')

and dont forget your single strand black wire leaders :B

If you need any clarification on this, shoot me a pm


----------



## Scum_Frog

Thanks for all the info again!!! You're only allowed bringing up two combos so I am bringing my President paired up with a 6'6'' Medium St croix for walleye and a Baitcaster Revo S paired up with a 7' Heavy St Croix for pike. I think we will be covering a lot of water so I will be using alot of the ideas you guys have given me. I know its still a little while away but I wish it comes quick!! Oh ya did I mention I get married in August?? The woman isnt too thrilled about this trip being a short time before the wedding lol.


----------



## bassin mickey

I was up there with Wilderness North before. Which lake will you be fishing??
Be sure to remove all those left over fish parts(guts) far away from your cabin. Or those black bears will join you for dinner.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

awesome scumfrog...sounds like those sticks will cover ya :B

congrats, BUT tell the future wife to get used to it! !#


----------



## Pigsticker

Funny I use the same 2 combos as u primarily except Curado instead of Revo, both great. 

I've been to Ontario over 15 times myself over the years. Its chock full of fish. So much so that I'd prefer to avoid the pannies altogether. The only way to do so is with bigger lures. I've hit banks with 20 cast of a small rapala and caught 20 rockbass. Those trebles kill your fingers after awhile. 

I agree with New Breed almost completely. Try those MAGNUM flukes with a 6 hook. Its the only soft plastic I can pitch on heavy mono and is as weedless as they come. Bubblegum and white r right on, u can also watch your bait that way. Lizards are killer also. I'd stay away from cranks to avoid trebles. Maybe on a huge Zara Spook, pannies wont hit it anyway. 

Natural color makes sense n clear water but don't be afraid to use some red and orange spinners.

Lastly if its hot midday and no bites try this. Go to an area with thick mats of weeds on the surface in 6' or less and pitch a heavy 1oz jig straight up high so it punches thru the mat. Shake jig a few seconds, move on, repeat. You'd think this is a bass tactic but invariably I'd catch plenty of eyes resting from the midday sun in the weeds. I'd go black on jig. Also throw those kicking frogs like Seismic, Stanley, zoom horny toad etc. Especially at dusk in the weeds.


----------



## basshunter12

im going to be in ontario june 4. best baits for pike are big white spinner baits and buzzbaits ...if that doesnt work use big cranks or a jignpig


----------



## johnnywalleye

Bug net. pike will hit anything. Your foe is the black fly. The black fly will close your eyes. Best advice is to have a bug net in the far north. Ontario fishing is great. I will be fishing at Rice Lake in June, no net required.


----------



## ChutesGoer

The black flies aren't around very long (in huge numbers) but when they are at their peak, it is unreal. One year in the last 28 or so, we were unlucky enough to get them in biblical proportions. We could fish for about 15 - 20 minutes, then we'd have to start up the motor and go full bore to blow all the flies out of the boat. Sleeves and pant legs were duct taped, head nets never came off, and I have never itched so bad as the week after we got home. Looked like we had all been peppered with bird shot. 

The upside is, that all the Canadians say that when the black flies are biting, so are the fish. Back then we had an unreal week of fishing (it would be a poor week now). The fishing up there is amazing.


----------



## falconman

Me and mine will be at Wabatongushi Lake in Northern Ontario for a week starting on July 9th. Ive read the bugs are supposed to be gone by then, is that true?


----------



## ChutesGoer

falconman said:


> Me and mine will be at Wabatongushi Lake in Northern Ontario for a week starting on July 9th. Ive read the bugs are supposed to be gone by then, is that true?


My group talked to the guy that runs our camp and he said that last year was a record for earliest ice out. He said that this year might be a record for latest. He said there is still 30 inches of ice on our river. That doesn't bode well for those of us hoping to escape the bugs in July.  We leave the week after you. You will always have enough mosquitoes to pick you up and carry you away...the key is to miss the black flies. Fingers crossed that they have a couple of really warm streaks in June. If not, we may be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## yankee

Chances are black flies will be out in force in Northern Ontario in early June.
Bring lots of deet. Spray on hands and then apply to face. Spray on clothing and be careful not to spray anywhere near electronic screens or sunglasses.

Wear dark clothing. When buying bug suits make sure their for black flies and mosquitoes.

Nothing will keep dear flies off and they bite through clothing and take out a chunk of flesh. They are suicidal and will not stop trying to get at you. Itll be chilly so wear layered clothing and that will help.

I lite a mosquito ring in the boat. Burn one in cabin at all times otherwise youll be swatting then off all night. Bring a box.

All good though  when your catching fish you wont notice.

For pike its crank baits, spinner baits and top water poppers.


----------



## ncanitano

You guys are right on everything. The bugs can be crazy, but the fishing is so fun it its worth it. I've had days where the bugs almost drive you crazy enough to jump right out of the boat to get away from them. Better to just drive away as fast as you can, becasue the next spot is usually just as good as the last one, and at least it takes the bugs 10-15 minutes to find you again... 

I love throwing the bigger spinnerbaits for the pike. Watching them chase it, then just hammer it is am awesome time. I did well on the black and orange Northland Reed Runner last year. Even caught a nearly 40 inch muskie on one that made my trip!!! I like the larger, 3/4 oz size (magnum I think). They really turn up the water. The cranks can also produce as well, just depends. I say throw what you have the most fun with, they are all going to catch you fish.

2 questions for the pros:

1. What type of leader do you use. I've used a few different kinds, and had varying success. Cheaper ones are worthless, they tangle and frustrate you. I hate coughing up the cost of the good ones though. Do any of you guys make your own?

2. What kind of blades do you prefer on your spinnerbaits? Willow or the round blades. And what color - bronze or silver?

Have fun!! I'll be on Dog Lake, which is northwest of WAWA in Omtarion near the end of August and can hardly wait.


----------



## basshunter12

willow blades in silver always work...get some painted to the same color as the skirt and lead and that will work a little better


----------



## 10fish

We prefer to make our own leader with 7 strand coated wire, others perfer solid wire. Bottom line you can make your own cheaper than ready made ones. 

For blades we prefer double willow one silver and one copper to start.

I think finding them is more key than what you throw. If you find them( pike) you can throw about anything and they will hit it.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Just a bass spinner bait for pike. Or Rapala Husky Jerks are a great bait for Pike also. Walleye I just bring a box of jigs and use Crawlers or Minnows. If your after bigger fish. I would recommend trolling with Harnesses or Husky Jerks. I've caught both my big Walleye from Ontario while Pike fishing. Pike Rod is 7ft. Medium Heavy rod. Walleye 6'6ft. Medium action rod. Line for Pike 15lb. Braid with Flurocarbon leader. Walleye 10lb. braid.


----------



## sem-eye

Shannons bug-tamer jacket. I've been poisoned once by fly bites while my buddy didn't get bit. Then the next year I bought the bug-jacket and watched him get eaten alive. I wouldn't go to Canada without one. You might get lucky and miss bug season. Then again you might not....


----------



## surffishn

johnson weedless spoons with a pork rind on it or cut up belly strips off A fish.Size 4-5 spinners with a strip of fish belly.


----------



## BMustang

Make sure you take a couple pair of spreaders along with your needle nose pliers, and some rags.

The spreaders are invaluable in removing hooks from toothy pike.

In reading all of the posts it is amusing how many different folks have different views on what plugs are best. I've fishing Canada for over 30 years and I've narrowed it down to 7in Perch Rapalas and Large Zara Spooks and LARGE Buzz Baits for pike, and Rapala Shad-raps for walleye.
Of course, those aren't the only things that work. Somebody even suggested Daredevil spoons - God Forbid - they must be desperate. If you use any spoons at all, it is either a Johnson Silver Minnow with or without a trailer, or the razor thin spoons they use for Lake Trout.
Whatever, good luck to you. You are in for an incredible experience. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg

My grandpa caught this fish on a Dare Devil. 
He's the guy in the back.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I know a few of you guys said dont go cheap on leaders....which would you recommend that I can get at Bass pro?? I am making a trip there this wknd and need to start stocking up. Also what is the top two topwater baits to use....I was thinking buzzbaits and I heard popper frog? Thanks guys for all the help! I plan on throwing spinner baits and swimbaits also.

Oh ya....favorite crank for walleye....and color!!


----------



## BMustang

Rod Hawg said:


> My grandpa caught this fish on a Dare Devil.
> He's the guy in the back.


As I said, everyone has their preference.
You go fish a week with daredevils and I'll go fish the same water for a week with 7 inch perch rapalas, zara spooks, and BIG buzz baits and we'll compare at the end of the week.

Trust me there will be no comparison.

At Great Slave Lake back in 2001 a guide didn't want to make the 20 mile run to his favorite pike bay, because another guide using spoons (daredevils) had only caught 6 pike a few days before. We cohersed him into taking us anyway, and lost count at well over 50, with several over mid-40 inch lengths, mostly on big zara spooks.

I know I sound arrogant, but it is the voice of over 30 years experience speaking. Why would you want to use your precious Canadian fishing time using Daredevils????????


----------



## Snakecharmer

BMustang said:


> As I said, everyone has their preference.
> You go fish a week with daredevils and I'll go fish the same water for a week with 7 inch perch rapalas, zara spooks, and BIG buzz baits and we'll compare at the end of the week.
> 
> Trust me there will be no comparison.
> 
> At Great Slave Lake back in 2001 a guide didn't want to make the 20 mile run to his favorite pike bay, because another guide using spoons (daredevils) had only caught 6 pike a few days before. We cohersed him into taking us anyway, and lost count at well over 50, with several over mid-40 inch lengths, mostly on big zara spooks.
> 
> I know I sound arrogant, but it is the voice of over 30 years experience speaking. Why would you want to use your precious Canadian fishing time using Daredevils????????


You do sound arrogant but 1oz Daredevils work for me and many other fisherman..


----------



## BMustang

Rule Number One - Fish where they are.

Canadian Northern Pike are so aggressive that if you locate them, they will generally hit pretty much anything - including a Daredevil spoon.

Do me one favor. Give the 7 inch Perch Rapala a chance, and I doubt you will ever go back to your Daredevil.


----------



## Scum_Frog

The time is almost here....were flying out friday and arriving at Thunderbay around 4p.m same day....then its off to nakina and then Makok!! Cannot wait...these next few days better not take forever!!!


----------



## mirrocraft mike

I hear ya. My Canadian trip is 22 days away.I'm already counting it down.
Good luck and have a safe trip...Give us a good report on your return


----------



## Scum_Frog

Well its almost midnight and im still getting items around....I feel like im missing something!! Haha I know when I get up there and reach for what I want...Im gunna be like dangit!!! Oh well.....should be an awesome trip....I will hopefully be able to give great pictures and details when I return! Wish me luck!


----------



## JamesT

Have fun, looking forward to pics:B:B:B if you see rock piles coming down into the water(not common, but present) be sure to toss some soft plastics that can get down in em.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Scum_Frog said:


> Well its almost midnight and im still getting items around....I feel like im missing something!! Haha I know when I get up there and reach for what I want...Im gunna be like dangit!!! Oh well.....should be an awesome trip....I will hopefully be able to give great pictures and details when I return! Wish me luck!


Don't forget the camera! Good Luck.


----------



## Scum_Frog

What a trip!! From flying up and fishing and flying home....great experience!!! I cant write a full report now because I am finishing up at work but I plan on doing so either tonight or tomorrow. I did all though break the lake record on biggest Pike!! Biggest prior was a 42½" and a 41"....I was lucky enough to haul in a 43½" Monster!!!!! Extremely luck to say the least caught on a swimbait. I will tell more soon but here is a pic of her....


----------



## Jigging Jim

Nice Pike!


----------



## BMustang

Scum_Frog said:


> What a trip!! From flying up and fishing and flying home....great experience!!! I cant write a full report now because I am finishing up at work but I plan on doing so either tonight or tomorrow. I did all though break the lake record on biggest Pike!! Biggest prior was a 42½" and a 41"....I was lucky enough to haul in a 43½" Monster!!!!! Extremely luck to say the least caught on a swimbait. I will tell more soon but here is a pic of her....


I'm glad you didn't catch it on a Daredevil spoon. I'd have never heard the end of it.

The bottom line is that a big northern will hit just about anything. I caught one in the same size range this spring on a 3 inch Kalin grub.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Scum_Frog said:


> What a trip!! From flying up and fishing and flying home....great experience!!! I cant write a full report now because I am finishing up at work but I plan on doing so either tonight or tomorrow. I did all though break the lake record on biggest Pike!! Biggest prior was a 42½" and a 41"....I was lucky enough to haul in a 43½" Monster!!!!! Extremely luck to say the least caught on a swimbait. I will tell more soon but here is a pic of her....


 That's not 42in. That thing looks like a mid 45! Congrats dude! What a heck of a fish! True fish of a lifetime! Great job!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Few quick photos of our trip....ive been slammed between work and everything sorry guys....friday i ended up flipping my quad too down a huge hill and landed on my chest....gnarly to say the least...here's a few quick photos though!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Scum Frog? You okay?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ya....im thinkin bout headin to the hospital....my chest is killing me....ive got a feeling i fractured my sternum....im hoping its just bruised.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Ah man! I'm sorry to hear that. I'll pray for ya.


----------

